# Conectar Celular a un Monitor



## kamlios18 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hola. Consulta: nesecitaria saber si cabe la posibilidad de conectar un celu que no tenga salida de tv, a un monitor. Ya sea utilizando alguna placa de video externa o algo por el estilo, si existiese.....
Medio volado.........
Gracias....


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

No, y aunque  puentearas el lcd, desmultiplexaras la señal, procesases y volvieras analogica esta, lo verias en la TV con una resolucion de mierda.


----------

